# Major MAC Haul: Part 2



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 27, 2011)

A few days ago I published part one of my Major MAC haul here is part 2 which is equally as big. I got to stock up on some essentials and items I will wear everyday.​ ​ *Part 2*​ Sable Eyeshadow Pro Pan $11.00​ Grain Eyeshadow Pro Pan $11.00​ Much Eyeshadow Pro Pan $11.00​ Vanilla Eyeshadow Pro Pan $11.00​ Soba Eyeshadow Pro Pan $11.00​ Phloof Eyeshadow Pro Pan $11.00​ Blondes Gold Pigment $19.50​ Golden Olive Pigment $19.50​ Museum Bronze Pigment $19.50​ Vintage Gold Pigment $19.50​ Antique Green Pigment $19.50​ Vanilla Pigment $19.50​ Warm Soul Mineralize Blush $22.00​ 316 Lip Brush $19.50​ 213 Fluff Brush $22.50​ 209 Eyeliner Brush $17.50​ 208 Angled Brow Brush $19.50​ 239 Eyeshader Brush $24.50​ 

​


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh it's just as lovely as part 1! You made some great choices, adore all the pigments!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks the pigments are my favorite as well


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

I love your choice of shadows.


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Enjoy your goodies! I really liked the pigments, it makes me feel happy looking at pigments or glitters!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

all the pretty goodies are making me drool! lol!


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice choices....enjoy


----------



## VickieG (Aug 23, 2011)

Found part 2! Wow the Vintage Gold pigment is one of my favourites.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 30, 2011)

Blondes Gols is in the permanent line? going to check right now! Nice haul.


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 30, 2011)

wow great haul! love the pigments


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 30, 2011)

nice haul!


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 1, 2011)

great haul! I love the pigments you got!


----------

